# Angelina Jolie possibly expecting a baby!!!



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

This is huge news! So huge in fact that MSNBC had it sandwhiched between a story about the doomed miners in West Virginia and something about that whole Iraq thing. Front page, headline news!

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/10802574/

I just have one question that unfortunately this breakthrough article from Associated Press fails to address...and that is this...

WHO

THE

FU(K

CARES???

Sorry, had to get that out of my system.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2006)

I hope she doesn't make me pay child support


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

WTF she assured me she was on the pill.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2006)

I was worried when I saw this thread subject, then I saw who posted it.
Whew! I thought we'd gone tabloid..


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2006)

They've been saying this for months.
How sad, it's actually old news.

What's even more crazy is they announced that she is only"possibly expecting".
There are only two possibilities you either are or you are not.

What is this whole celeb baby hype?
Like it's some sort of miracle....... :lol:

atleast Britney's doing well :wink:


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

beachgirl said:


> I was worried when I saw this thread subject, then I saw who posted it.
> Whew! I thought we'd gone tabloid..


 :lol:


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

Oh God, I cant stand all that celebrity crap. WHO THE FROCK CARES. Well...I know I'll probably get attacked for this but its the truth, a lot of women and homosexuals feed off that stuff.

I can only imagine, if I was Brad Pitt and the cameras were in my face the whole time last year when I was trying to get over a broken heart and DP/DR, I honestly think I might of commited suicide or killed someone.

Leave celebs alone!!!


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Celebrities should leave us alone! Like filling our radios and theaters with crappy movies over and over again. Then theres the media affect on us such as women feeling they have to weigh 90 pounds to be beautiful. These people aren't famous because of their talent. They're famous because of their image which is created in the press. Therefore without all this attention, there goes their millions of dollars. The whole thing is ridiculous.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

So she just called me and told me that I MIGHT NOT be the father because apparently she slept with a few other men, right before me and her started dating.

If im not the father its over, but thats ok because earlier today I was flirting with Jessica Alba and got her number.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

oh the price of fame

yeah back off, those poor celebs just hate being in the public eye.......well excpet when they have a new movie/album coming out or a new perfume or underwear range.
Or when they want the world to know about the next up coming wedding after jumping all over Oprah's couch

Gotta take the good with bad.If they can't stand the heat.......... :roll: 
they can always go back to waitering


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

If it's not mine, as I suspect it might be, then Brad Pitt should have his eyes gouged out with a spoon and salt poured into the sockets.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

> Celebrities should leave us alone! Like filling our radios and theaters with crappy movies over and over again. Then theres the media affect on us such as women feeling they have to weigh 90 pounds to be beautiful. These people aren't famous because of their talent. They're famous because of their image which is created in the press. Therefore without all this attention, there goes their millions of dollars. The whole thing is ridiculous.


Exactly!! They just randomly select a bunch of people to advertise their films. That's all they are familiar faces to draw the audiences in. 
There not even all that good looking, Tom Hanks certainly isn't, he's not that good at acting, put him in a good piece of shakespeare on a stage in London, and he'd look terrible. Even oscar winners aren't that good. Actors and pop stars just got extremely lucky: "Hey your face could sell my movie/record, here's $10 million." 
What pisses me off is when they talk about how hard they work. They don't work hard, acting and making music/dancing is fun, that's the stuff normal people do after they finish work. Cleaning toilets all night is hard work. 
Don't get me wrong I'd love to be a succesful actor though.


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

well, I'm not a fan of either of them, but when I heard this "news", I did raise my eyebrow. So I guess I care. It's so Hollywoodian.



> They don't work hard, acting and making music/dancing is fun, that's the stuff normal people do after they finish work.


I'm not an actor or musician, but I do know being one is very hard work. Of course they are able to do something they love, but rehearsing a play and then performing it for months is hard. As well as touring half a year with a band. It's quite different than going to some dance lesson twice a week..plus if you fail, half of the world knows it. Besides many of the famous actors from Laurence Olivier and Al Pacino to Mischa Barton have started their career on stage, if that's what you think is "real" acting.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2006)

[quote name="sebastian"]This is huge news! So huge in fact that MSNBC had it sandwhiched between a story about the doomed miners in West Virginia and something about that whole Iraq thing. Front page, headline news!

Sebastian, look what you did................


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

I actually thought of putting them on top of my "You make me sick cheating on your wife!" hit list, but have decided to let Prince Charles and Camillia maintain that position. It was a close race.


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

Angelina Jolie is a goddess though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

fingertingle said:


> Angelina Jolie is a goddess though.


I agree.

Wonder how Jennifer feels about the news?

Fingertingle, reading your other post(s). Are you sure you are not a closet ****? Or do you like the attention you get from her? Just wondering.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

Wendy LOL,thougth you might agree.

yeah she's beautiful but she's got ugly knees,huge boney hands and feet and a freaky big head on such a skinny frame.
Please give me break on the girl power, kick some serious butt,I've got attitude roles they give her.
Apart from that,I agree she's good looking.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Isn't it funny though? You're Jennifer Aniston, one of the most loved women in the world, the hottest celebrity, and your husband leaves you for the one person on earth who's even hotter. It just goes to show.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

ARGH!!! You people weren't supposed to start discussing all this unless it was in a derisive "Society sucks and we're so much better because celebrities don't phase us" kind of way.

That being said, I'd also like to point out that while, Yes, i would have sex with Angelina Jolie, i see women every day that i'd just as equally like to have sex with if you were to take out the "Holy crap! I just slept with Angelina Jolie" variable out of the equation. I mean, yes, she's gorgeous...but many many women are gorgeous. In fact, i could say with great confidence that i've dated women who were more attractive than most movie stars...at least from my point of view. I agree with what some were saying earlier on in this thread, that we only idolize these movie stars because we've gotten it drilled into our heads by the media that these women are beautiful. But Jennifer Aniston? Seriously...unless I was promised some of her money, i would have no interest in sleeping with her aside from the usual "Well...i guess i'll have sex with you since it's better than watching a movie" kind of way.

The vast majority of movie stars are mediocre looking, as far as i'm concerned.

s.

p.s. Angelina, if you're reading this, i was just kidding. Please call me. Please.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

I've gotten to hate celebrity adoration. Please, let's drop this, there must be any number of forums dedicated to it, not this one too.

Sebasian - BAD boy!


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

beachgirl said:


> I've gotten to hate celebrity adoration. Please, let's drop this, there must be any number of forums dedicated to it, not this one too.
> 
> Sebasian - BAD boy!


that's exactly what he's saying...he was being sarcastic when he made this post.

sebastian-good boy :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

I've never seen Sebastian as a sarcastic sort of guy :roll:

I don't adore any celeb simply because they are hot.

I do however adore certain actors for being so clever at their craft.

I may not find them drop dead and I may not like them as people if ever I was fortunate enough to meet them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

agentcooper said:


> beachgirl said:
> 
> 
> > I've gotten to hate celebrity adoration. Please, let's drop this, there must be any number of forums dedicated to it, not this one too.
> ...


Of course he was being sarcastic, but it wasn't taken that way..............unfortunately. And look what happened when a celebrity's name was posted!

Sebastian, BAD boy!


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Who cares if we talk about celebrities? Our parents talk about celebrities of the old days such as Rock Hudson and John Wayne and all. It's all a part of history.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

enngirl5 said:


> Who cares if we talk about celebrities? Our parents talk about celebrities of the old days such as Rock Hudson and John Wayne and all. It's all a part of history.


I care. What does what our parents talk about matter?

It's a pretty minor part of history, only inflated by people who adore anyone who achieves fame.

If some people think this forum is the place for this thread, okay, but I won't keep checking it to see if it's dying.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

So don't check this thread. There are plenty of threads I have zero interest in. No big deal.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey it's cool I knew exactly where Sebastian was coming from.
I was just being a tad sarcastic myself,in a nice way..... naturally.
I think he made himself clear as mud.

really I care so little if people are into celebs or not.
I can understand Sebastian's and other people's frustrations with the media.
Angelina is the flavour of month she helps sell magazines and I guess some newspapers.
It's business.
Is it all a crying shame,hell no, could be worse things to get your knickers in a knot about.I think Sebastian would agree.
People can be interested in celebs and still care about the bigger social issues.
It does appear men care a lot less than some females.
Women are considered to be more chatty generally than men.

Do the best you can and then to hell with it.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Sebastian is not a smart ass but he is in to knock,knock jokes. :lol:

And yes, to hell with it! And while I'm going I'm taking....










 Now *that* is my flavour!


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

Who is Angelina Jolie?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

Tom Servo said:


> Who is Angelina Jolie?


Angelina Jolie is the Tomb Raider babe; her father is a famous actor... I can't remember his name but he was the old dude in Heat. In his younger days I believe he was also in Midnight Cowboy with Dustin Hoffman (?? I'm bad with names).

Ms. Jolie has at least one adopted child from Cambodia or one of those countries... I'm not sure why I knew that. My husband likes to read People magazine and is a star watcher, so it must have been a trickle down effect.

Oh! And I think she was Billie Bob Thorton's significant other, whom she thought was her soulmate, who cheated on her with a few dozen women, not all at once. That I do remember from People Magazine. There was also a borderline obscene photograph in that article of a horse licking her neck. Ewwww.

I think her boobs are fake.

Is this enough information or would you like more? I have google at my fingertips... :shock: .


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

Tom Servo sweetie, I sincerley don't mean any offence but sorry I have to ask where the hell have you been,.....meditating in a cave 

not to worry, some would say you haven't missed anything.
Wendy might not agree 

Nice one Terri another middle aged babe breaks out.............exactly to hell with it.

knock knock
who's there
butcher
butcher who
butcher little arms around me


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

I never buy gossip mags and there are none at our house, but, since visiting my GP and Shrink quite frequently the last couple of years I must admit that I don't mind reading the gossip mags in the waiting room.

You realise that Brad must have been shagging both Jenifer and Angelina at the same time!! What a lucky bastard.....I mean arsehole


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

[/quote]You realise that Brad must have been shagging both Jenifer and Angelina at the same time!! What a lucky bastard.....I mean arsehole


> MILAN !!!!! Good Lord, you sound like such a _man_. :roll:
> 
> :lol:


Look what you did! You got me so upset I screwed up the whole quote thing. :lol:


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

I never meant to hurt you Terri*......you know I like ya!

Why is it that Brad who has everything a man could wish for still isn't flippin content? Just goes to show us humans are never bloody satisfied.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

My brother summed it up...

He *is* Brad Pitt. She *is* Angelina Jolie.

There you have it. :?

Oh well, where was I? Oh yes, on my way to hell in a handbasket with Andy Garcia.

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

terri* said:


> Sebastian is not a smart ass but he is in to knock,knock jokes. :lol:
> 
> And yes, to hell with it! And while I'm going I'm taking....
> 
> ...


Andy Garcia????

Don't you realize that he has a lazy eye?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

What? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

Andy Garcia has a lazy eye

you never noticed?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

Bro,think about it.......... he is an actor.He could make his eyes do anything


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

:lol:.

Hey, I can deal with a lazy eye. :wink:

I am going to look that up to see if you're telling me the truth, Bro. I think you may just be trying to talk some "smack" about my man. 8)


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

lazyeyes are hot!


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

heeeyyy yooouuu guuuyyyys!

LOOOVVVVEEEE chunk!

great, sleepy


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

I think bro meant Andy's got............bedroom eyes :roll:

Anway what about Brad Pitt's lip licking thing.
It drives me nuts and not in a good way,I wanna slap him to stop it.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Say lip licking four times in a row really fast.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

enngirl5 said:


> Say lip licking four times in a row really fast.


Seriously, I can't do it :x

I sound like my cousins two year old daughter who has just learnt two string a couple of words together.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

I can't say it either, Milan. Mine sounds more like lip licking lip lip li li ick lip lic which I do not think is above your cousins daughter's capabilities.

Brad Pitt...that lip licking $hIT !

Hey, I can say that 4 times in a row. Must be the addition of the S word.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

brad pitt's always been...oh...what's the word..ugly IMO

discuss


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh, now I can't go so far as to call the man ugly.

Loved his look in Legends of the Fall and Meet Joe Black.

And I do love men.

So, who would be your man on the big screen,P3?


----------

